# Church of Decay (BE) April '14



## perjury saint (May 17, 2014)

Yet more Belgian dereliction from me! A rather splendidly decayed church which has been on 'the list' for a while now, but due to lots of police attention and being sealed up has eluded me... Then word is its open again! HALELUJAH TO THAT!!

... Church of Decay...



https://flic.kr/p/nDrsoVhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nhodAShttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nk88H9https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nBaTVU https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/niMR98https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nC4JS6https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nmHKNahttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nzVBRihttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nBEhRAhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/niHCb2 https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nmHNzbhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nBojZ3https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/nBEEwR https://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/



https://flic.kr/p/niJ3Jbhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/ 

https://flic.kr/p/nBaXAEhttps://www.flickr.com/people/[email protected]/

Thanks for looking in... Lots more Euro lovelies comin soon!! ​


----------



## flyboys90 (May 17, 2014)

Very nice indeed,ace images.


----------



## krela (May 17, 2014)

Great shots, love the last two.


----------



## Sirannon (May 17, 2014)

Wow love these!


----------



## LittleOz (May 17, 2014)

That's gorgeous. No wonder she lost her head over the place.


----------



## xNatje (May 17, 2014)

What a beauty!


----------



## ZeaJane (May 17, 2014)

Love all your shots!


----------



## Onmyown (May 18, 2014)

Great place to visit, nice shots.


----------



## Woofem (May 18, 2014)

wow, just stunning


----------



## skankypants (May 18, 2014)

Amazing pics,top notch pal.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 18, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 18, 2014)

Brilliant report once again.really loved your European tour


----------



## smiler (May 18, 2014)

Stunning architecture, beautifully photographed, it made my day, Many Thanks.


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (May 19, 2014)

Your pics from abroad is making me jealous. Cant wait to hit Europe next month!


----------



## UrbanX (May 19, 2014)

Absolutely stunning shots as usual! Cheers for sharing!


----------

